# Reformed Baptist to Confessional Presbyterian



## Bill_Vincent (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey all, I was hoping to glean from your collective experience and wisdom. I was raised a reformed baptist, grown up in baptist churches, and am currently attending a baptist seminary for my undergraduate degree. In have long said that the only thing keeping me from becoming Presbyterian was infant baptism. As I was studying the Lord's supper over the last two semesters in school, I found that I aligned much more strongly with the traditional reformed view of the sacraments, which led me into a study of infant baptism. I now stand in agreement with infant baptism, a reformed view of the sacraments, and I like but do not fully understand the Presbyterian view of church polity. 

With that said, I want to ask any of you who have transitioned from a baptist to a Presbyterian understanding for any experiencial advice. In the near future I want to join a Presbyterian church. I want to attend a reformed seminary for my M.Div. However, change is intimidating and is never easy. What are some suggestions you have about the transition? Any advice? Also, is there any difficulty in ordination coming from a baptist background? Will that reflect badly when being examined for the ministry?


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 21, 2017)

If you were to be an elder nominee in our local congregation I'd be pleased to see your willingness to conform your thoughts to what the scripture teaches, even if that leads you out of your comfort zone. A willingness to learn is intrinsically linked to an ability to teach. I'd likely give somewhat closer scrutiny to your understanding of covenant theology, how you view practices like "child dedications," and what you understand regarding the role of the congregation in decision-making, membership, and budgets. I'd also like to know how you've engaged with modern Presbyterian scholarship and issues such as New Perspectives and Republication ... i.e. would you be ready to defend the flock in the peculiar, potential weak points of presbyterianism?

I'm not asking you to answer these questions right now  I'm just letting you know how a pew dweller might view your situation as you approach ordination. 

BTW, welcome to Puritanboard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 21, 2017)

Bill,

If you want to study Presbyterian Polity in more depth, the PCA's Book of Church Order can be found online:
http://www.pcaac.org/resources/bco/

An excellent modern book is Guy Waters' _How Jesus Runs the Church_. It is available on Amazon.

Another good book is Sean Lucas' _On Being Presbyterian_.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## earl40 (Mar 21, 2017)

fredtgreco said:


> Bill,
> 
> If you want to study Presbyterian Polity in more depth, the PCA's Book of Church Order can be found online:
> http://www.pcaac.org/resources/bco/
> ...



Pastor Fred what is up with the blank pages in the BCO?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 21, 2017)

(I should probably begin by saying: I'm not a "transitioner")

There are lots of former Baptists in Presbyterian pulpits. Maybe fewer gone the other way, who began as catechized Presbyterians. But given the ecclesiological landscape in the USA, it should come as no surprise. I doubt if one in a hundred confessional Presbyterian or Reformed churches considering someone as a candidate for a ministerial position collectively cares that much about a man's background; but what are his commitments today. "Insiders" and "outsiders" each have different strengths and weaknesses.

Joining a Presbyterian or Reformed church is important. This has to do with "culture." Like any major move, you have to learn to adapt to a place where you are the unknown quantity, where most people do what they do like second-nature. We scarcely know our own "habits," and just assume they are the same for everyone no matter where he lives. There will probably be much that is familiar. And, surprising different "feel" to this or that.

Plus, there can be as much diversity among Presbyterian churches that claim to be in full agreement with one another doctrinally and practically, besides having organic connection; as there is between two Baptist churches up and down the same highway. So, don't be surprised if you end up searching for a "good fit." Be sure to pray for wisdom as you decide. And wherever you land, realize it's not perfect. No place is, and neither are you. You need to grow to love your church home, warts and all.

In many respects, congregational church order doesn't often feel different between congregations of different associations (Baptist, Presbyterian, Methodist, etc.). If you have had little direct interaction with the leadership of your past congregations, outside of pastor-parishioner relations, you can start learning P&R polity just as simply as you would learn the ins-and-outs of typical Baptist organization.

One congregation of Presbyterians is not beholden to the leadership of another. The ministers and elder-commissioners from the congregations get together for the work of the church in broader or higher concern; which is Presbyterianism. But apart from judicial matters (usually rare and drastic) or the responsibility to care for a congregation that is without leadership, Presbytery tends to leave the congregations alone, to do the work of the church without micromanagement.

Presbyterians like the OPC, PCA, ARP, RPC, etc. do not have men called to permanent station superintending many congregations (like a hierarchical _bishop), _not even administratively. The moderators of our respective assemblies are elected to ensure the meetings of the church are conducted in order. Those parties elected out of the whole to labor on behalf of the collective body in committees, do their work so that the full gathering of the church can conduct the business of general concern having the guidance of a few--who have (by distribution of labor) deeper knowledge of this or that area.

There is bound to be fewer committees at smaller church-representations. Congregational sessions do most of their work all together around one table; unless their congregation is quite large. Presbyteries (and higher bodies) tend to have committees dedicated to regular functions besides the special, because everyone is already busy with their congregational duties. When Presbytery meets, then one sees the extra work done by the committees' members.

Unless a church member takes an interest in the broader or higher apparatus of church organization, it is unlikely he will have much interaction with the church beyond what he encounters week to week, or special multi-congregational events that might be offered here and there during the year that could be of interest to him. If you are interested in the ministry in one of the Presbyterian denominations, you will thus engage with more than the average pew-warmer engages--even those who genuinely care about their denominational identity and trajectory.

Join a Presbyterian or Reformed church. Start learning the culture. Get involved. Become acclimated to the way things are done, both informally and formally. Ask if you can attend session meetings in order to see the work and listen to the discussions of business. Go to a Presbytery meeting. Read the Book of Church Order of your home denomination, and learn (as an observer) the ropes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edward (Mar 21, 2017)

earl40 said:


> Pastor Fred what is up with the blank pages in the BCO?



While you are waiting for your official answer, the practical answer is that it saves money. In the old days, none of us wanted to buy a whole new set of pages every year because of a change on a couple of pages. So you just buy the pages with that year's changes. But as paragraphs are added, subtracted, or modified, the pagination gets thrown off a bit more each year, until whole pages end up blank. 

Law books are the same - either loose leaf or with pocket parts in the back that you have to cross reference as you go along. Loose leaf is harder to update, but easier to use. And either is cheaper than buying a whole book each year. 

I don't bother to update my BCO any more - I just use an online version, although I wish they did have it in either Docx or HTML.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Mar 21, 2017)

Give thanks to God for Him convicting you of this BEFORE you have your own pastorate.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Mar 22, 2017)

Jean - That's understandable. There is certainly a lot I have to learn about the issues facing the Presbyterian denomination. In order to shepherd a flock one must know the wolves that threaten it. It makes a lot of sense that a session would be particularly interesting in questioning the points of my theology that have to morph and grow, particularly where they would differ from the Presbyterian understanding. 

Fred - I appreciate the recommendations, I'll have to go through those resources! 

Bruce - Very helpful response! I definitely see the necessity of joining a reformed church. I'm currently in a situation where it would be wrong of me to leave my current church, but I am planning on leaving in the next year and a half to two years. I don't want to leave my church in a bind by leaving, they are wonderful people who love my wife and I. It will be bittersweet when the time comes to move on. 

Zack - Amen! I am grateful that God has convicted me so early in the process of the call to ministry. It's hard enough to move on as it is, I can't imagine the difficulty of leaving a church that you love and have invested in as a pastor.


----------



## Silas22 (Mar 22, 2017)

Bill, you're not alone. I am so thankful for your post. Would love to talk more privately if you're available. Grace and peace.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Mar 22, 2017)

Absolutely, I'd love to discuss this more! I'm not sure if this forum has a private messaging function. I looked briefly and couldn't find one.


----------

